# Umstieg von S7 auf Beckhoff SPS



## Oest (1 April 2009)

Hallo,

wir wollen von S7 und Step 7(AWL) und WinCC Flexible auf Beckhoff SPS umsteigen.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie die Beckhoff Steuerungen heißen bzw. wie die Software bezeichnet oder aufgebaut ist. Wir würden gern die bestehende Programmstruktur in AWL beibehalten, da diese über Jahre entwickelt und verfeinert wurde und sehr gut in unseren Maschinen und Anlagen läuft.
Meine Fragen:

-wie ähnlich ist die AWL zum Beckhoff Befehlssatz
-wie aufwändig ist es die bestehende AWL Struktur in ein Beckhoff    Befehlssatz zu überführen/kompilieren/wandeln... was auch immer
-wie ähnlich ist die HMI


Für sinnvolle Antworten wäre ich dankbar. Es gibts zwar schon ähnliche Themen in diesem Forum aber leider waren die nicht wirklich Aussagekräftig.

MFG


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 April 2009)

hallo,
die software heisst twincat, und basiert auf codesys, 30 tage demo gibt es bei beckhoff, danach kannste deinstallieren und neu draufspielen, der befehlsumfang awl entspricht dem in etwa der siemens, wäre aber eine schande das st (scl) nicht zu nutzen. probiere es aus, simulator ist mit dabei.


----------



## Oest (2 April 2009)

Hallo
vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Welche erweiterten Möglichkeiten hat man denn mit ST.
Kann man AWL und ST gleichzeitig benutzen?
Zum Beispiel um das Grundprogramm in AWL zu machen und die Datenspeicherung in ST oderso? Ich kenne es so da wir bisher von der SPS aus mit einem PC komunizieren zur Datenspeicherung(Teilenummer+Messwerte+Fehler oder Gut usw).

MFG


----------



## Cerberus (2 April 2009)

Mit ST lässt es sich einfach leichter programmieren und der fertige Code ist einfach sehr viel besser nachvollziehbar. Auch für Leute die das Programm noch nie gesehen haben.

Du kannst innerhalb deine Projekts durchaus mehrere Programmier-Sprachen verwenden (z.B. Haupt-Programm in ST, einzelne Funktionsblöcke in AWL). Allerdings muss innerhalb eines einzelnen Bausteins (Programm, Funktionsblock oder Funktion) immer die gleiche Sprache verwendet werden.


----------



## trinitaucher (2 April 2009)

Oest schrieb:


> Welche erweiterten Möglichkeiten hat man denn mit ST.


Du kannst sehr leicht und übersichtlich die aus Hochsprachen bekannten Kontrollstrukturen und Schleifen realisieren:

- IF
- FOR, WHILE, REPEAT
- CASE

Gerade für Programme, bei denen umfangreiches Datenhandling gemacht wird oder wenn ein Ablauf an viele Bedingungen geknüpft ist, ist ST eine feine Sache
... und wenn man aus der Hochsprachenwelt kommt


----------



## Gerri (3 April 2009)

ST entspricht dem SCL von Siemens.


----------



## asci25 (24 April 2009)

*Es tut weh, aber es ist besser*

Also von Siemens auf Beckhoff umsteigen ist wie Axelhaare ausreißen - das tut weh, aber es lohnt sich.

Programmcode konvertieren kannst Du vergessen - die Unterschiede sind zu groß. Lediglich ST und SCL sind vom Sprachkonstrukt vergleichbar, aber das ist schon alles. Wenn Du im SCL auf direkt adressierte Werte zugegriffen hast (DB) kannst Du das im ST vergessen. Oder SFC und SFB-Zugriffe - die gibt es so bei Beckhoff nicht.

Der erste große Unterschied, der sofort auffällt: im Twincad gibt es keine Datenbausteine. Du baust Dir dort Variablenstrukturen zusammen, die (am besten adresslos) deklariert werden müssen. Vom Prinzip wie bei den Hochsprachen. Darum sind beim Umstieg Hochsprachenkenntnisse von enormen Vorteil.

Von der AWL solltest Du Dich lösen. Beckhoff hat das zwar aus (IEC-Konforminität), aber ich sehe keinen Bedarf. Viel zu groß ist der Komfort und die Übersichtlichkeit der anderen Sprachen (ST für komplexe Aufgaben, wie Schleifen oder Abfragen, FUP für einfache Strukturen, AS für Schrittketten)

Man kann zwar Merker adressbehaftet deklarieren, aber besser ist es sich von der Direktadressierung zu lösen und einfache Variablen mit entsprechendem Typ zu deklarieren.

SFC und SFB gibt es in dieser Form nicht, aber Bibliotheken mit einfachen und hoch komplexen Funktionsblöcken. Die Siemens-Timer wirst Du auch vergebens suchen. IEC: TON, TOF, TP - so wie in der Siemens IEC-FunctionBlocs Bibliothek.

Als Visualisierung kannst Du die Beckhoff eigene (Kenn' ich noch nicht) verwenden, oder eventuell auch das Zenon von Corpa Data. Das hat eine Beckhoff ADS-Anbindung. Es gibt von VIPA Panel mit Zenon-Runtime. Oder am preiswertesten (kostenlose Lizenz) ist ein Visual Basic mit ADSOCX-Anbindung. Es gibt sicher noch mehr Visu's, aber da hab ich jetzt keinen Überblick.

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir erst mal weiter. 

Nur Mut - es lohnt sich.


----------

